
SwitchURLs – Landing Page Uptime Monitor and Paid Traffic Redirect - Zoe_smith
SwitchURLs offers real-time website outage mitigation - a breakthrough in advertising campaign automation.
SwitchURLs SaaS platform offers media buyers peace of mind in automating their advertising campaigns automatic redirection whenever a website is unreachable or loading too slow for effectively converting visitors into users or shoppers.<p>SwitchURLs was created in a way that insures it’s always watching over your website, so you won’t have to. Even if you’re sleeping, busy, or on a plane - we got this, you’ll never lose a click.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;switchurls.com
======
Zoe_smith
[https://switchurls.com](https://switchurls.com)

